# Some fishies... 7/31/05



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Cories...









Argentia...









Synondontis...









Lyonsi male...



























Lyonsi female (her and the male are the same age and were the same size when we bought them.... she's only about a long as his tail...)









Male Flyer cichlids... (he's mad at me...)


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

very nice pics!
i love the last one, tough guy staring you down eh !?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots!! Why is he mad at you?


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

He has an attitude problem. He's mad at whoever's closest to the tank...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sounds like some of the people I work with. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Sounds like some of the people I work with. LOL


haha yea same here lol. :lol:


----------

